# A worried mum



## cheryl (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok i just got a call from my son Anthony....he says he found a lump on him...oh my god i nearly freaked..i will tell you why...

Anthony was diagnosed with childhood cancer....Hodgkins Lymphoma to be precise when he was 13 years old,he's 17 now,he had felt a lump on his neck one day....it was the hardest thing that i ever had to go through as a mum....it was awful...i cried a lot....i also seen him go through things that i never want to go through again...i also seen all the other young children,they were so young you know....and they would cry when they were getting their chemo....there was one little baby that i will never forget...she was born with cancer..she was so tiny,it was just so heart breaking to see all those little children 

Anthony took it very hard in the beginning when he was first diagnosed with cancer,oh so many sad memories there 

So i just made an appoitment to see the doctor this afternoon...it's only 1:14pm here at the moment.

I hope the lump is nothing serious...i'm hoping it will just be cyst or something like that.

This is my sonAnthony...







Cheryl


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh NO! Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way.....do keep us updated!


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry. I hope that this lump isn't serious. 

My prayers go out to you and your family. ray:


~Karlee~ 


Yes, keep us updated!


----------



## Spring (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Cheryl, best wishes to you and Anthony. I'll keep you guys in my thoughts, hoping it's nothing serious.

Positive thoughts and vibes being sent your way!

:hugsquish:


----------



## missyscove (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 8, 2008)

You guys are in my thoughts :hug:. I really hope the lump isn't anything serious :?.


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 8, 2008)

You and Anthony will be getting lots of positive vibes from me.

--Dawn


----------



## cheryl (Apr 8, 2008)

Thankyou for your good thoughts and prayers guys,i really do appreciate it very much.

I'm just waiting for Anthony to get home,i know he's scared..i could hear it in his voice when i spoke to him on the phone...he said 'i don't want it to be cancer again mum' 

Ahhhhh god please do not let it be cancer again.

I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Spring (Apr 8, 2008)

Awww .

Wish I could give you guys both a huge hug, you guys are so strong.Will continue to think of you guys! 

Try to stay calm, it will be alright.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 8, 2008)

Sending you and your son the biggest hug I can. You are both in my thoughts and prayers :hearts


----------



## cheryl (Apr 8, 2008)

Ahhh i just had to cancel the appoitment because Anthony is not home yet...he sent me a messageon my mobilesaying that the bus is running late...now i don't know if he's just delaying this appoitment or not...but he know's how important it is...he's just worried i'm sure.

Anyway i made a later appoitment for this evening 6:10pm....i told Anthony to BE HOME!!

And thankyou all for your good thoughts again everyone


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Cheryl, I hope it's nothing. Maybe he has something like..... mono or something and it's caused it to swell?

He's not been on any treatment for how long?

Please let us know as soon as you know something. 

ray: ray: ray:


----------



## Leaf (Apr 8, 2008)

It's easy to panic with the unknown but there are so many endless possibilities this could actually be.

You guys are in my prayers.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh gosh, Cheryl, this is so scary... I will be thinking of you, Anthony and the rest of your family! I really hope it isn't anything bad, but you can't help but worry like crazy!


----------



## Flashy (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Cheryl, any news?

Thinking of you both!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 8, 2008)

ray:How frightening for you and Anthony. I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this. I'll be keeping your family in my thoughts. Please update us when you can.


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi cheryl

How is Anthony? I hope it's just a swollen lymph node or something. We all tend to think the worst, and I really do hope it's just nothing. How are you doing? How is Anthony? What did the doctor say? Soooo many questions right now. Where is the lump, is it on his neck again?

Nemo and I send love and prayers your way. <3

Tracy


----------



## trailsend (Apr 8, 2008)

Cheryl, sending you good thoughts & prayers your way, I can understand your worry!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh I'm really sorry... how worrying for you. 

I hope that the doctors went ok, I'll be thinking of you guys and hoping it turns out to be nothing serious...

Sending lots of hugs

Jen xx


----------



## Marietta (Apr 8, 2008)

Cheryl, I honestly hope and pray that everything will turn out fine for Anthony and that this lump is nothing serious.

Marietta


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2008)

I've had you guys on my mind all day! I hope things are ok. I keep trying to think of the time frame - it is 15 hours ahead I think so it's early morning there???


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 8, 2008)

How are you doing today? Sending loads of good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Apr 8, 2008)

Cheryl, I'm so sorry about this. I know this is a hard thing to go through. I am sending good thoughts and lots of prayers to you and your son. Please update us when you get a chance. ray::hug:


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 8, 2008)

Most definitely adding my prayers for Anthony, andHUGE mom-hugs for you, Cheryl. Last year my brother's grandson was diagnosed with a large tumor in his kidney...it was massive. Skyler (who was just turning two) went through extensive chemo/radiation treatments after surgery,and the family went through an extremely stressful time. Cancer can be such a scary word, and a scary thing to go through...but most especially when it is a child. I do believe sincerely in the power of positive thinking, so visualize all as positive, all as healed. 

A friend of mine also had a family member go through a second scare a few years ago. Her sister had been diagnosed with breast cancer that had spread; they operated and followed up with intensive radiation/chemo. I think it was about 10-12 years later they found a tumor on her brain, and everyone was positive the cancer had returned. But upon operating they found it was a benign tumor she'd probably had all her life and never knew it. Today she is fine.

Big BIG (((HUGS))) for you both, and the rest of your family. May all be well...:hug:

(...adding...many times lumps are simply signs of infection, nature's way of fighting viruses...may this be the case...)


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Cheryl, how worrying for you and Anthony. I am definately praying that everything is OK. Please let us know when you can.

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 8, 2008)

Tons of Prayers to you and your son.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll keep you guys in my prayers...ray:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 8, 2008)

ray: I hope that he will be ok...


----------



## cheryl (Apr 8, 2008)

Thankyou with all my heart everyone :hug:



I cannot tell you just how worried i was..i just wanted Anthony to get home fast so we could go to the doctor,we just made the 6:10pm appoitment,and while we were in the waiting room,i could tell that Anthony was very nervous,i could just imagine what was going through his mind..he sat there very quiet.

The doctor checked him out.. felt the lump...the lump was a few inches from his ear,but not far from where the very first lump was..as the doctor was feeling it he said that he doesn't think that it would be cancer because of the position the lump was in..he said it looks more like an infection...but he said anything is possible though...but he's looking at it as an infection more....the doc prescribed Cephalexin capsules and he has to take them four times a day..i have never heard of these capsules before.....when he took the first capsule last night he said that it made him feel really sick later,maybe he should have something to eat just before he takes the capsule.

The doc wants to keep a close eye on him now..so Anthony has to go back and see him on friday...I was also advised to bring forward Anthony's oncology appoitment ..just to get him checked out properly.....Anthony has to see the oncologist every six months....when he finished his chemo and radiation we were seeing the oncologist every month...thentheyslowly let it go longer...he has appoitments with the oncologist until he will be 20 years old.

I'm so relieved guys i really really am....you should have seen the big smile on Anthony's face as well.

You know when Anthony had finished his chemo and radiation,i worried for such a long time after,after months the worrying started to ease....until yesterday when he called me to say that hefelt a lumpand all those memories just came flooding back and i said to myself please no not again.

I'm just ever so relieved!....cancer is such a scary thing...and when you have to watch someone so close to you go through something so awful....it's hard.

Well again,thankyou so much for your thoughts and prayers everyone

Cheryl


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 8, 2008)

arty0002:

Yay! I'm glad its probablynot cancer. And I hope his hopefully infection gets better soon! You guys must be so relieved...


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness...I am SO RELIEVED that he's okay!! Wonderful news!!!

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 8, 2008)

Fantastic news Cheryl!! I can only imagine how relieved you and Anthony are.:biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Cheryl! That is GREAT news. You are right cancer is a very scary and awful thing - I was so worried for you guys. It's something close to home, and neither of you needed to go through it again. I hope your son continues to be healthy :biggrin2:Hugs to both of you!


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 8, 2008)

That's a relief! I hope the antibiotic works. Cephalexin is used on bacterial infections. I've had it for pneumonia and an ear infection. it's also used on skin infections and urinary tract infection. It can make you sick if you take it on an empty stomach so eating a little something is a good idea.

I hope his oncology appointments go well. I know what you mean about the worry issue. I dread January and July because that's when I go for 'cancer round up' as I call it when the doctors poke, prod and test everything.The rest of the year I don't think about it much.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 8, 2008)

I really hope it is just an infection! That's great though that the doctor thinks it's probably not cancer. I can only imagine how scary it was for Anthony to have cancer when he was 13 and to think he might have it again. Of course it's terrible for any child to have cancer, but Anthony was definitely well aware at that age of what could happen...


----------



## Leaf (Apr 8, 2008)

I can only echo what everyone else is saying...



((hugs))


----------



## cheryl (Apr 8, 2008)

My computer is playing up badly this morning,i'm having trouble posting...i just wrote a big long reply and i lost it all,i quickly tried to copy it but it wouldn't let me..how annoying!..so here i try again.



Thanyou so much again everyone,

You knowyesterdaywe started talking abouta lot of stuff that Anthony went through,there was one day when he was having his chemo and he complained about it burning his arm as the chemo went through his veins,he got so angry that he was going to rip the needle out of his hand but instead he ripped of his name band...the nurses had to come over and calm him down..i just sat there and cried because i felt so helpless...the nurses eventually added saline to his chemo,it made a little bit of a difference but not much...i had to sit there and rub his arm for him.

You know when he had his very first appoitment with the oncologist,it wasn't just the lump on his neck,when they x rayed him they found a massive lump in his chest which measured 10cm by 10cm,it was covering 1/4 of his wind pipe,this was also the reason what brought us to see a doctor,he was having trouble breathing properly,we thought he had a bit of asthma...

While having his chemo he would vomit all the time...he looked terrible and i know he felt terrible...he hated having that needle in his hand everytime,it got that bad that when it was chemo time he would threaten to run away...he just didn't want to go through all that over and over again....i remember one morning as he was getting the needle in his hand,i didn't watch because i'm weak,but i just happened to turn around and there was blood all over the floor and bed...i nearly fainted..i don't know what the doctor did but boy there was a lot of blood.

The easiest part was when he finished his chemo and he had to have radiation every morning for 6 weeks,there were no complaints there..it didn't make him sick,they had to put a little tattoo on his chest so they could pin point the exact spot to have his radiation every time...it's still there to this day.

But yeah we are both just so happy

Seniorcats,yep i told him to make sure he has something to eat first before he takes the capsule...it usually says on the box,but it doesn't say anything on this one.

Oh and i know what you mean about the doctors poking and prodding,but he can handle that...that's the easy part

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2008)

Cheryl, they say that after 6 years they are considered cured of cancer (post chemo) so 20 makes sense. It's so scary to have a lymph node swell from infection after something like that. I had mono as a teen and I still get a swollen gland near my ear when I get sick.... it's so strange!


Anyhow, I'm so happy it's nothing to worry about! 

Let us know for sure what the oncologist says too!


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 8, 2008)

They stuck a port in my chest for chemo because it was easier, they said, then poking me all the time. I don't know who it was supposed to be easier for, me or them.I hated seeing the thing. This summer it will be 5 years since my cancer was found and treated. My best to both you and your son.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Bo....yep that is what the doctorstold me as wellbut they told me 7 years..and yes i will update with what the oncologist says as well.

Seniorcats...i never knew what a port was,until i seen a little girl who was about 2 years oldwith something in her chest...i was wondering what it was so i asked the nurse..she told me it was a port...i was quite surprised at it as i had never seen nothing like it before.

You have been cancer free for five years?....that is awesome..i'm sohappy for you

When Anthony was diagnosed with cancer i rang my mum to tell her the bad news...it freaked her out because when you say the cancer word everyone just thinks the worst and it's really scarey because we didn't know what to expect either,it's something that you have to go through and realize the pain that it can cause a family.

Thanks Seniorcats


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh Cheryl, that is such hopeful news . You both must be so relieved. 

Keeping the prayers coming

Jan


----------



## Flashy (Apr 9, 2008)

This was the first thing I checked this morning and I am soooooooooo relieved to hear what the doctor said.

I'm so sorry about everything you went through, hopefully this is something totally unrelated and just the infection like the doc said.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cheryl, I am so so glad that you got some good news.:hug:Cancer is such a terrible disease for anyone to go through, but I can't imagine going through it so young.

Continued thoughts and prayers for you and Anthony.ray:


----------



## Marietta (Apr 9, 2008)

Cheryl, I'm so happy and relieved! Great news for Anthony and you! I can very well understand what your son and you went through during the time of his treatment, since both my parents have been battling with cancer for the past 4 years. May God always protect your son and keep him safe and healthy.

Marietta


----------



## cheryl (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks heaps everyone 

I just hope there are no more scares now....i was so so worried...poor Anthony though...i think if anything did happen i know he would be angry...he would deal with it but i just know how much it would affect himnow.

A couple months ago we were watching Today Tonight which is like a current affair show and there was this part where this 17 year old boy was diagnosed with Hodgkins Lymphoma and the boy was working at the time...when his boss found out the news...he sacked the boy.....that's not fair though!....Anthony has a job and i think he was scared to lose it because he loves working.

Anyway i'm just glad that he is ok


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 9, 2008)

Cheryl, sorry I missed this. Just wanted to say how relieved I am for you and Anthony.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 11, 2008)

How's Anthony doing Cheryl?


----------



## cheryl (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Crystal...i appreciate that 

Thanks for asking about Anthony Bo 

We went back to the doctors yesterday and he looked at it...the infection has built up all around the bottom of his ear...but it's no better...that's weird because i thought the tablets that he's taking would clear it up but instead has pushed the infection all together...if that makes sense :?...if there is no improvement by monday then the doctor said that he will have to slice it open a bit to drain it.

I have never come across anything like this before....i'll see if he will let me take a picture so you all can see what i mean...his ear is kinda sticking out now because of the lump.

Anthony keeps saying..'what if the doctor has made a mistake'

I hate this...i really really do...especially because Anthony has had cancer before.


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 11, 2008)

I am so sorry that you and your family are going thru this... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers ... I hope he gets better soon...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, it sounds as though the doctor is pretty confident that this is an infection. Knowing Anthony's background, I would assume that if there were any question whatsoever, they would be taking a biopsy right away.

I continue to send you my best wishes (and Sparky and Scooter's too!) for Anthony to be 100% better soon.

Patti


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm really glad that it's hopefully not as serious as you feared it might be.

I just hope that the infection, whatever it is, clears up soon for him! You'll continue to be in my thoughts

:hug:Jen xx


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 11, 2008)

Maybe they do need to drain the infection and get a look under the microscope. It may require a different antibiotic - perhaps something specific to that bacteria.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 12, 2008)

Thankyou for the well wishes for Anthony guys...it's much appreciated 

Patti..that's what i said to Anthony....i knowdoctors can usually tell by the location and the feel of lumps what they usually are...i think we both just panicked in the beginning that's all.

The doctor also gave him some more tablets to take which are Amoxycillin and Clavulanic acid....i know what Amoxycillin is but again i have not heard of Clavulanic acid...he has to take those twice a day...oh my gosh they are big white tablets...so i hope these tablets willhelp him

Thanks again everyone 

Cheryl


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 12, 2008)

Continued thoughts and prayers for Anthony.ray:

:hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 12, 2008)

*Those pills are something they are using with antibiotics to help with drug resistant bacteria now. Somehow it affects the infection to make the antibiotics actually work - or that's the idea. The doc is probably thinking he's got a strong infection so he's going to be agressive in going after it. That's good. *

*cheryl wrote: *


> The doctor also gave him some more tablets to take which are Amoxycillin and Clavulanic acid....i know what Amoxycillin is but again i have not heard of Clavulanic acid...he has to take those twice a day...oh my gosh they are big white tablets...so i hope these tablets willhelp him
> 
> Thanks again everyone
> 
> Cheryl


----------



## Leaf (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh man! I hope he gets some relief soon, the poor guy!


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 12, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Thankyou for the well wishes for Anthony guys...it's much appreciated
> 
> Patti..that's what i said to Anthony....i knowdoctors can usually tell by the location and the feel of lumps what they usually are...i think we both just panicked in the beginning that's all.
> 
> ...



That combination, amoxicillin and clauvanic acid is called Augmentin in the US. Veterinarians dispense the same meds but call it Clavamox. It's much better than amoxi alnoe. It targets certain types of bacteria especially those causing pneumonis, respiratory problems, dentalinfections (for animals) and skin infections. Make sure Anthony eats a decent amount before taking it as it can really cause tummy upset on an empty tummy. I believe it's usually prescribed for 10 days and sometimes extended to 14 days.

http://www.aafp.org/afp/20020701/119.html some info

When we were working on cleaning up the bunny hoarders house (250+ rabbits running loose), 3 of us got impetigo insoite of the gloves and face masks. It proved really stubborn and we all had to take 2 course of Augmentin to get rid of it. Sometimes it takes a while for the results to show. I hope both of you aredoing ok.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 13, 2008)

I am glad it sounds more like a scare than anything else. Not fun. Hug your son and yourselffor me please


----------



## cheryl (Apr 13, 2008)

With the tabletsAnthony was firsttaking i thought there would have been some improvement by now but the lump is still there....i'm finding this just weird and have never experienced an infection like this before....hehe when he opened the new tablets and saw how big they were he jokingly said "ekkk! i'm not an elephant" lol.

Bo B and Seniorcats thankyou for those explainations....the doc just told us that he will prescribe another medication...and yep there is only 10 tablets in the packet,and yes these one's must be taken on a full stomache as well.

Anthony has to go back on Monday to get a needle put into the lump and he will send some of the stuff away to get it tested...he's really not looking forward to that..but it has to be done....i just can't see why the doc couldn't have done that on friday at his appoitment:?

Anyway thanks again for the continued well wishes everyone...it's really very much appreciated


----------



## Flashy (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope all goes well on Monday. I'm sorry you are going through this.

Hang in there, at least after Monday you can be more sure that the doctor is right.

x


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 13, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Anthony has to go back on Monday to get a needle put into the lump and he will send some of the stuff away to get it tested...he's really not looking forward to that..but it has to be done....i just can't see why the doc couldn't have done that on friday at his appoitment:?



So they charge you for another office visit!

I hope all goes well and Anthony is better soon.:hug:


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been through three of those needle biopsys on my neck in the past; if Anthony's never had it done before, let him know it's not bad. Just a bit of a sting and a some pressure, but nothing painful to speak of, and it doesn't take long (it's more the thought of it that's frightening than anything else). Sounds like the doctor is trying to determine exactly what kind of infection they're dealing with so they can treat it with the right meds. 

Still...poor guy! All of that can be so nervewracking. Let Anthony know that he's got a lot of crazy bunny people rooting for him to get better soon! :hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 13, 2008)

Cheryl, sometimes when infection sets in like that, it can take awhile for the lump to go down. If it's not getting bigger that's good! 

Keep us posted on how he's doing. Poor kid! I know he's probably miserable with that!


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 13, 2008)

*Gasp* Needle... Neck... *Faints* :faint:


----------



## BSAR (Apr 13, 2008)

I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that your son doesn't have cancer again. That would just be horrible.ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 14, 2008)

Still thinking of you guys, Cheryl. I hope it's nothing major and heals up very soon. I hope you have decent news tomorrow after the appointmentray:.

Anthony sure sounds like a trooper joking about the pills, haha.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 14, 2008)

Thankyou all so so much :hug:

Wellwe went to the doctors today....the doctor ended up having to cut the lump and drain it....he took a sample to send away just to check out the infection...he then soaked a bit of a cotton thing...kinda like a tiny bit ofbandage or something...in betadine and put that inside the cut he had made....he did that to make sure it keeps clean inside and to make sure no bacteria can get inside and then he put a bandage over the lump...Anthony is kinda embarrased to be walking around with it on himbut he has no choice at the moment...it has to stay on until he goes back to the doctor again in a couple of days.

The whole thing was weird to me because the lump first started around in the middle of his neck and when he started taking the first lot of tablets it pushed the infection all together up just below his ear....the doctor isn't really sure what the lump is caused from either....i really want to know what the results come back as....i'm just very curious.



Bassetluv...before Anthony was diagnosed with cancer...the doctors told him that they would have to take a biopsy of the lump by sticking a needle into the lump...oh my goodness he bawled like a baby...he was so scared.....but instead he was admitted straight into hospital and they put him under and took a biopsy of his lump by cutting his neck open..i remember that day so clear....everything was all so scarey back then...i was allowed into the room until he went to sleep...i was scared for him and as soon as his eyes shut...i broke down and bolted out of that room still in my gown and everything..the nurse had to come running after me....it was awful....i had never been so scared in my life.

I'm thankful that this lump did not turn out to be cancer but just some kind of bad infection....we were both a bit worried in the beginning....just a lot of bad memories came flooding back.

I hate lumps..i really really do

Again thankyou for the continued well wishes...it means the world to me

Will let you all know what happens next


----------



## cheryl (Apr 15, 2008)

A couple of Anthony's mates came around tonight and took him out to tea....he has some really good friends who stuck by him when he first had cancer.....they were happy to hear the results...and just wanted to do something nice for him 

Everyone was very worried in the beginning

Everyone is justvery happy 

Cheryl


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 15, 2008)

STILL praying for you and Anthony! (My dad had one of those antibiotic-resistant infections... took a while to clear up.) Sending all the positive vibes your way. :hug:

I think he is incredibly brave.


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 15, 2008)

> Bassetluv...before Anthony was diagnosed with cancer...the doctors told him that they would have to take a biopsy of the lump by sticking a needle into the lump...oh my goodness he bawled like a baby...he was so scared.....but instead he was admitted straight into hospital and they put him under and took a biopsy of his lump by cutting his neck open..i remember that day so clear....everything was all so scarey back then...i was allowed into the room until he went to sleep...i was scared for him and as soon as his eyes shut...i broke down and bolted out of that room still in my gown and everything..the nurse had to come running after me....it was awful....i had never been so scared in my life.


My son - other than having to go through a couple of minor operations - has been pretty healthy throughout his life (knock on wood!). The first time he had to have surgery he was four years old, and - as he so proudly put it when his daycare teacher later asked what type of surgery he had - it was on his 'popsicles'. :biggrin2:I recall taking him up to the floor where the OR was, and a nurse came out, literally grabbed him from my arms with no explanation, and then just whisked him away into the operating room before I had a chance to say a word. He was pretty scared going up to the OR, and I had planned on sitting with him for a few moments to help ease his fears, but when this happened it completely surprised me and terrified him. The look on his face, and the tears flowing...his arms outstretched and him calling "Mom!!! Mom!!" just tore me to pieces (even writing it down now and recalling it has caused me to hold back tears, all these years later). (He later told me that when he woke up from the anesthetic he was crying and asking for me, and a nurse walked up to him and told him to stop crying, because he wasn'ta baby...grrrr.) Anyway, this was for just a minor surgery, in and out the same day, and I was an emotional wreck. 

So I can just imagine the emotions you have been through, Cheryl, years ago when Anthony went through all that he did...and the scare you had this time as well. You must be one very strong lady! :hug: I'll be so gladto read whenthis infection Anthony hasis cleared up and he's once again feeling better...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm glad Anthony is feeling better (and you too!). I know it's an Australian thing....but, it sounds funny having a group of teenagers going out for "tea", lol.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 16, 2008)

Thankyou BlueGiants....I myself have never come across an infection like this before,first time with Anthony...that's why i was gettingmore worried because the lump wasn't going down with the antibiotics he was taking.

Bassetluv...I could just imagine how scared your son was at the age of four...and what the nurse said about him being a baby...well isn't a four year old still a baby though?..an operation at that age would be scarey for any child..poor little thing.

Patti...hehe..i never realized that thing about 'tea' before....that made me giggle

Anthony has some great mates....i have known them since primary school....they love to give me a hard time lol...in a way when they are around here they are just like my children as well...I'm glad though that they are a sensible bunch who at times can be ratbags though...When Anthony had cancer and he was going through chemo and when he couldn't go to school...his mates would always come around on their lunch break to spend time with him...i think that helped him a lot to....they have been there through the good times and the bad.

They also went to the movies that night...and their tea was Macca's (McDonalds)

It was just nice of them to show their support....sometimes it's hard to find good friends like that.

So once again thankyou everyone,i just cannot describe the relief i am feeling

Cheryl


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 16, 2008)

Macca's!?!?! Whaaaaaat the heck kind of a world is this!?!?!?! 

Tracy


----------



## cheryl (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol Tracey....i know it's just weird



Well we got the results of the kind of infection Anthony had...i don't know how to pronounce it though,i think it starts with an S...he has to go back probably one last time tomorrow which will be Saturday,so i can get the name of it then.....It was what caused the abcess....Anthony still has to keep the little wound that the doctor made open so it can clear up properly...so he has to still have a piece of bandage inside the cut which had been soaked in betadine....he wasn't a very happy chap because he just wants the bandage of because he has an image to keep up lol (boys...i tell ya) *shakes head*.



Ohh i forgot to say.....I told Anthony that everyone wished him well...and he says "ahhhhh mum" lol

Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, ya know those boys! too tough to be wished well LOL! 

How's he feeling?


----------

